# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Adeguarsi Al Minimo

## francy

NON COMPORTA L'ACCERTAMENTO SECONDO VOI?
IO HO ADEGUATO COSì :
ESITO DEL CALCOLO DI GERICO DA CONGRUITA'+ NORMALITA' ECONOMICA.
ricavo dichiarato: 30.000,00
ricavo stimato : 40.000,00
ricavo minimo: 37.000,00 
io fatto la differenza tra 30.000,00-37.000,00
 e' giusto??? :Confused:

----------


## nic

> NON COMPORTA L'ACCERTAMENTO SECONDO VOI?
> IO HO ADEGUATO COSì :
> ESITO DEL CALCOLO DI GERICO DA CONGRUITA'+ NORMALITA' ECONOMICA.
> ricavo dichiarato: 30.000,00
> ricavo stimato : 40.000,00
> ricavo minimo: 37.000,00 
> io fatto la differenza tra 30.000,00-37.000,00
>  e' giusto???

  Se il ricavo minimo è influenzato dall'incidenza degli indici di normalità economica è giusto. Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## sindoni

> Se il ricavo minimo è influenzato dall'incidenza degli indici di normalità economica è giusto. Saluti e buon lavoro

  No, non mi sembra giusto... volendo adeguarsi, avrebbe dovuto adeguarsi al puntuale... ci si adegua al minimo ove, influenzato dagli indici di normalità economica, il ricavo è superiore al puntuale... Ci si deve adeguare al valore maggiore se non si vuole correre il rischio di accertamenti.
Saluti e buon fine settimana

----------


## francescociccio

scusate ma il mio programma calcola:
ricavi dichiarati ad esempio 120 
un ricavo puntuale da congruità e normalità economica ai fini irap/redditi esempio 100
un ricavo puntuale da congruità e normalità economica ai fini IVA
esempio 240 
un ricavo minimo da congruità e normalità economica ai fini IVA 
esempio 200  
un "ricavo compenso stimato" di 90 (senza normalità economica) 
nelle istruzioni rese disponibili dal software, c'è scritto di effettuare un adeguamento manuale, tenendo conto delle ultime direttive ministeriali... 
che tipo di adeguamento dovrebbe fare il cliente per stare tranquillo???????

----------


## Bibolo

che io sappia ci si deve adeguare al maggiore tra il minimo e il puntuale senza indici di normalità economica.

----------

